# Round 2



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I received my replacement ruby red spilo from Aquascape today. He looks great. He is owning his new tank already. Looks better than the last one imo. Also did a lot of aquascaping since my last one. Tell me what you think.

Ruby red spilo:


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

He seems jolly.. lol
This one is definitely better than the last one.
Hope there wont be a round 3! Goodluck!
Man I hope there wont be a round 2 for my rhom.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some pictures from last night.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good man! Has it accepted any food yet?


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Ægir said:


> Looks good man! Has it accepted any food yet?


Well I had the goldfish in there to keep my cycle on the tank. All 4 were gone this morning. I don't plan on feeding live hardly at all but I figured I would leave them in there and let him eat when he was ready. I will try feeding him again soon.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

As you noticed I changed the substrate from my fist go around. This time I went with pool filter sand. I really like the look of this sand and I think it will bring out the lighter colors in my rrs. So far it looks great. I also added a piece of drift wood and a few live plants. Those seem to be doing great as well. I might do some more live plants later down the road

This is a 30 gallon tank. I am running two hob filters. One is a Penguin 200 and one is a Whisper 40. I am also running one powerhead.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

What should I be feeding him to help with color?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Shrimp with the shell, or a good pellet would prob be your best bet


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

What type of pellets should I get? This guy is too big to even mess with my little hakari gold pellets. I need bigger ones.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I feed my big rhom the large hikari gold pellets, about 10-15 at a time


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

His Orange is really starting to show after a few days in his new home.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a feeding video from tonight.
Ruby red spilo feeding:


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking fish man, love the eyes!

Really got after the food too, keep up the good work!


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are some more pictures from last night. I did some aquascaping and added new plants and driftwood.


----------



## amric (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------

